# Looking 4 road bike routes in Berlin NJ



## skipn2bikes (Apr 28, 2005)

I might have to stay in a hotel in Berlin NJ over the next couple of weeks. If that is the case can anyone direct me to some good routes I can hit up? I try to get in 3-4 nights of 35 miles each ride during the week.
I'm a foolish ******* that grew up in the foothills of the appalachian mountins in Virginia. New Jersey is a confusing place to me.
Folks drive fast there. It seems unsafe to even ride there to me.
If you live there I doubt you even notice it, If I have to stay there for two weeks I'll get over my fear really fast.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Check out njbikemap. Click on "go to map" for this:

http://www.njbikemap.com/njmap/maplocation.htm

Berlin is in the Clementon section, just below the Moorestown & Mt. Holly boxes.

http://www.njbikemap.com/njmap/7-maps/clementn.pdf

They're not the greatest maps, but up here in North Jersey, they're adequate for searching out new routes. You may also want to try a few bike shops in the area and hook up with any nightly group rides. You may get lucky and find different shops with rides on different days, allowing you to do a few each week.


----------



## skipn2bikes (Apr 28, 2005)

*Thanks!!!*

That is, My Friend, Exactly what I needed!  
I'm might not need to go this time, But I added that site to my favorites for future referance.
Every state should have a site like that!


----------



## Team Cholent (Apr 20, 2005)

nycc.org under rides. This will give you cue sheets


----------



## buzban (Feb 21, 2005)

*Email me next time...*

If you're back in the area of Berlin, give me a shout...I live there and would be glad to give you some of my favorite routes. Prolly more traffic than you're used to, but very rideable.

Cheers,
-Dan Hauber / buz (A) buzban (dot) net


----------

